# grrr grr grrrrr gr gr grr



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

grr grrr gr gr grrr:









grr gr grr grrr gr gr gr grrrr:









grrrr grrr grrrr gr grrr gr gr grrrrrr:









grrr grrrrrrr grrr gr grrrr grr grr grrrrrr:









grrr grr grr gr grr grr grrr

grrrr grrrrrr gr gr grr


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

A linguist as always.

Nicely done Lobsters.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

what the......

BLONDIEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice one.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Ummmm......nice hit?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> A linguist as always.
> 
> Nicely done Lobsters.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooo...no way in Hell we're taking credit for this one...

there's only one person on this forum who refers to our Supreme Commander as "Captain Chaos" and she's gonna pay dearly for this one, I can guaran-damn-tee it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's faaaaantastic!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooo...no way in Hell we're taking credit for this one...
> 
> there's only one person on this forum who refers to our Supreme Commander as "Captain Chaos" and she's gonna pay dearly for this one, I can guaran-damn-tee it.


:rockon:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Zilla eats fruit?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> Zilla eats fruit?


Zilla eats whatever the hell Zilla wants....who's gonna stop him?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooo...no way in Hell we're taking credit for this one...
> 
> there's only one person on this forum who refers to our Supreme Commander as "Captain Chaos" and she's gonna pay dearly for this one, I can guaran-damn-tee it.


ound: AWESOME!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Zilla eats whatever the hell Zilla wants....who's gonna stop him?


not me...

and this sh!t just got REAL......My imposter has a first name, it's G-I-A-N-N-A. My imposter has second name, it's J-E-S-S-I-C-A.....you both are in big trouble.......actually, you have no idea how much trouble...mwuaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha ound:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Zilla eats whatever the hell Zilla wants....who's gonna stop him?


A very good point.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm gonna love seeing this fallout.

op2:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> My imposter has second name, it's J-E-S-S-I-C-A.....


Orly? Well I ain't a LOB but that imposter is a Nikon hater so I wanna help! :evil:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

DANG - them cigars look like fruit...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww how cute! Maybe the LOB will turn a new leaf for the new year and be less Grinchy!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'll look forward to the review on these...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

jphank said:


> Awww how cute! Maybe the LOB will turn a new leaf for the new year and be less Grinchy!


Yeah, that's happening.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Glad to see the LOB is becoming a kinder and less Grinchier Group! Maybe 2013 is a time for LOB peace and harmony.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That's grrr-rrr-rrrrrreeeeeeaaaattttt!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Well played "lobsters"


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

jphank said:


> Awww how cute! Maybe the LOB will turn a new leaf for the new year and be less Grinchy!


even if my heart grew 3 sizes like the grinch's did it would still be nothing. you may be off my personal list ATM but your partner in crime isn't.



cigargirlie said:


> Glad to see the LOB is becoming a kinder and less Grinchier Group! Maybe 2013 is a time for LOB peace and harmony.


If you seek peace prepare for WAR


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

We fully expect a full review on one the the oranges......

I love it !

Well done..


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> We fully expect a full review on one the the oranges......
> 
> I love it !
> 
> Well done..


Hell yea. Maybe a comparative review from Ron AND Zilla :thumb:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

jphank said:


> Awww how cute! Maybe the LOB will turn a new leaf for the new year and be less Grinchy!





cigargirlie said:


> Glad to see the LOB is becoming a kinder and less Grinchier Group! Maybe 2013 is a time for LOB peace and harmony.


My sentiments exactly ^ !! Score 1 - no make that *2* - for the Ladies!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it just me or does Zilla seem to actually be very happy from all this Christmas cheer?! I think he is very happy.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> Is it just me or does Zilla seem to actually be very happy from all this Christmas cheer?! I think he is very happy.


Yep, looks like there's a smile behind those teeth. Me thinks its the snowflake cookie


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

LMAO! Freakin great stuff! 

But seriously girls, you're in trouble.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Well played ladies.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I like to say that the LOB did a great thing by sending that bomb to Zilla.You really made the effort in making amends for your current Grinchiness for certain members who kidnap, stole, misappropriated a lovely SOTL cutter and lighter during the holidays and demanded she bomb Zilla to get them return.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/320324-jessica-your-ransom-note.html

This is PR greatness on your part. Zilla's happy and I am sure you will make Jessica happy to and send her back her lighter with no bombs, no add ons, just her lighter and cutter as they were taken.

By the way on another note I received an email recently:


R. Hanssen said:


> Just so you know you fell in to our trap. You have become the first victim of The Squid Mystery Bomber. Nobody is safe anymore! Enjoy. MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


I just thought I alert the Puff community that there is more to any of this than meets the eye. None of us are safe from the Mystery Squid Bomber who is obviously plotting all our demise. Apparently Squids just got smarter than all of us. 
Just saying.......


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> :blah::blah::blah:
> ... I am sure you will make Jessica happy to and send her back her lighter with no bombs, no add ons, just her lighter and cutter as they were taken.


Yea... I'm sure that'll happen :biglaugh:

(and they weren't taken. They were given safe haven in the Casa de LOB after being abandoned :tongue


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Yea... I'm sure that'll happen :biglaugh:
> 
> (and they weren't taken. They were given safe haven in the Casa de LOB after being abandoned :tongue


BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.......

If the glove doesn't fit you must acquit. :fu:fu :fu


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.......
> 
> If the glove doesn't fit you must acquit. :fu:fu :fu


:hug:

^ That way people know that we messing around.

Ok. Ding ding ding. Back to it! :boxing:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> :hug:
> 
> ^ That way people know that we messing around.
> 
> Ok. Ding ding ding. Back to it! :boxing:


:biglaugh: Yeah, right Chin Mohawk! :biglaugh: :boxing:

I heart ya! :hug: :spank:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Wait a minute!!!!

Shouldnt you me in Hawaii?!?! :biglaugh: oke:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Wait a minute!!!!
> 
> Shouldnt you me in Hawaii?!?! :biglaugh: oke:


Funny thing about the internet you can access it anywhere!!! Stalking you chin mohawk! :biglaugh: 
By the way I have a flight delay in LAX who is gonna join me for a smoke? lol

Also with 1823 posts since July, I think its safe to say, I am on my way in becoming a big time poster on Puff


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I was curious on who was holding the camera :bolt:

Oh and when I bomb Zilla, or at least Festus,... and I will I will be sure to let him know its me and not drop hits as to the true villain with a bag of nuts. Yep, you're busted G!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> I was curious on who was holding the camera :bolt:
> 
> Oh and when I bomb Zilla, or at least Festus,... and I will I will be sure to let him know its me and not drop hits as to the true villain with a bag of nuts. Yep, you're busted G!


Since my French Canadian Lawyer hasn't chimed in yet, I am sure he would tell you all, if the glove doesn't fit you all must acquit!!

You silly LOBs are still ruling out the plausible other bomber theory......The Squid Mystery Bomber. 


R. Hanssen said:


> Just so you know you fell in to our trap. You have become the first victim of The Squid Mystery Bomber. Nobody is safe anymore! Enjoy. MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


This only further proves beyond a reasonable doubt you do not know for sure who or what did it.

As always lokonut bomber is innocent. INNOCENT I TELL YA!!! ATTICA ATTICA!!!!...

Also on this official posting... I am declaring ex-pat and I am relocating to Hawaii. No forwarding addy until I am cleared!! :fu :biglaugh: 
BITE ME!! lol


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

By the way Zilla, you see that stinking llama lob is going to bomb you! He admitted it!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

crazy_nut_bomber said:


> I'm guilty. I did it. Shhhh, dont tell anyone


^ All the proof I need :biggrin:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> ^ All the proof I need :biggrin:


Ooooooooooooooo Noooooooooooo You DIDNT!!!!!! OMG!!!!! :nono: :nono: :spank:

You stinking llama lob!! You made that up!! lol


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Epic!! What a sweet gesture from those meanies to you Shuckins!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am kinda hoping for a Christmas music special by Zilla.

With such timeless classics such as:

Jingle Bells
Grr grr grrrrrr
Grr grr grrrrrr
Grr grr grr grr grrrrrrrr

And emotionally moving Christmas songs like:

Silent Night
Grrrrrrr-rrr Grrrrrrr
Grrrrrrr-rrr Grrrrrrr
Grrrrrr grr grrrrrrrrrrrr Grrrrrr grr grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> I am kinda hoping for a Christmas music special by Zilla.
> 
> With such timeless classics such as:
> 
> ...


LOL Dave !


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:jaw:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums...96E8F01-2693-00000441408C3289_zpse4466973.jpg


Oh I got this beat:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> I just thought I alert the Puff community that there is more to any of this than meets the eye. None of us are safe from the Mystery Squid Bomber who is obviously plotting all our demise. Apparently Squids just got smarter than all of us.
> Just saying.......


"Just" - hah! ipe:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> You silly LOBs are still ruling out the plausible other bomber theory......The Squid Mystery Bomber.
> 
> This only further proves beyond a reasonable doubt you do not know for sure who or what did it.
> 
> ...


who gives a possum's posterior about the Squid Mystery Bomber...not identifying yerself as a Squid just shows good taste, as far as I'm concerned....if the Cephalopods wanna mess with us, we'll be more than happy to return the favor.

as for relocating to Hawaii....what a superb idea....Hawaii is nothing more than a bunch of islands.....it'll be easier to Search and Destroy than with the Mainland.....you'll be smoked walnuts in no time, James Blonde.

you should know better than to screw with the LOB, Blondie..but I guess some people just have to learn the hard way.:biggrin:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

walnuts, macadamia nuts, I don't care what kind of nuts you grow Grandmaster G. Where ever your nut plantation is located, we'll blow it up till there's nuttin' left....






yes I know how terrible that pun or play on words or whatever it was, was...I'm tired and I'm going home now.


----------

